# What counts as an animal print dress?



## stitchmaker (Feb 1, 2014)

The lovely phone has given me an animal print dress as a good luck item.  What dress would that be?
QR designs don't count.  So left is the butterfly and the caveman tank.  Did one of those pass when you visit Katrina?

Also is there a list of one item that will only pass Katrina test.
For example the plaid cami dress is the only plaid dress that Katrina like.

I have my vertical jester tank and pants, Horizontal stripe red or gray pants. Polka-dot dress that she requests alot.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.   I work on getting my 3rd extra game museum full of odd requests.

Prefer not to wear the tingle hood.


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 7, 2014)

Deer shirt, frog shirt, and maybe the bunny or chick tee!  That's all I can think of that such a request could mean other than Gracie Grace stuff.

ETA - but again, those aren't true prints, but silk-screened images.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 7, 2014)

I have the leopard tee,skirt and pants for animal print.  What I need to know is what dress is right.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 5, 2014)

Found out that it can be the cat dress or the fluffy tank dress.  Which is odd because they don't have an animal print on them.
Fluffy tank dress is the bunny dress.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe the ladybug tank, zebra shirt, and leopard shirt would work.


----------

